# Cheap Starter Slingshot



## jacobjhardy (Aug 14, 2013)

ive been looking into taking up slingshots and was wondering if anyone could suggest a good cheap starting slingshot for me in England


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Welcome to the forum mate  how much were you thinking of spending ?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

a Y fork off a tree branch and some office rubber bands is as cheap as it can get. lot of vendors on here have some around $20 , u.s. currency.


----------



## jacobjhardy (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi I was thinking around £20 but I would give a bit of lee way for quality


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

You could easily set yourself up to make your own for that kind of money you really don't need much,there is every chance you already have most of the tools you need . What is your preference natural or board cut ? If you don't fancy making your own there's plenty to choose from for £20


----------



## jacobjhardy (Aug 14, 2013)

im not sure on a preference ive never owned a slingshot ive shot my cousins shop bought slingshot but thats it so id probably just buy one instead of making my own


----------



## jokso (Mar 8, 2013)

Buy a cheap 7-8$ dankung on ebay and you can fit it with tubes or bands.... after that try vendors here


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

For me a natural treefork is very pretty and cheap.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

If your looking at Dankungs buy direct from Dankung in China. Most of the ones on ebay are made with zinc which breaks. You dont want it breaking when drawing,you could get hurt.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Chinese-style slingshots aren't the ideal slingshots to learn to shoot with. A comfortable treefork is a lot better in my opinion.


----------



## Katman (Jun 14, 2013)

I have a Daisy B52 that I made an adjustment to the forks to allow for flat bands and Tex shooter tubes. They're inexpensive and the one I have is dead accurate. Trumark slingshots are good to. There's a member on the forum that swears by them. They can easily be found online and are good inexpensive models.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi and welcome.

Just a few basic tools and a few bucks for rubber and a treefork will give you plenty of fun.

If it has to be a production slingshot i´d go with a a "Scout" from Flippinout Singshots.

As a Beginners Slingshot i think it has the advantage of forgiving a lot of mistakes.

If you spend too much on something from a Vendor over here that is made from wood as a Startingtool, you might regret a Forkhit here and there.


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Milbro makes a plain aluminum fork for 18.50 GBP. It looks like it's built for tubes, but you can attach most bands to most forks with a tight wrap and a little ingenuity.
http://milbroproshotuk.com/html/products/aluminium.html

Look on ebay for an old Wham-O Sportsman. It's a pretty forgiving for for a beginner and can accept any kind of bands.

If you don't mind ordering from the US, Pocket Predator makes my favorite fork.


----------



## Malleus (Jul 25, 2013)

Just go for a Barnett Black Widow with wrist brace, they're easy to get in hunting, fishing or outdoors shops

in England and only cost about a tenner.

The Black Widow is very durable and the tubes last a long time.


----------



## jokso (Mar 8, 2013)

reset said:


> If your looking at Dankungs buy direct from Dankung in China. Most of the ones on ebay are made with zinc which breaks. You dont want it breaking when drawing,you could get hurt.


And I always wondered why magnet wont attract it
Mine are light and feels very steel like sturdy, I use medium pull and friend use very heavy pull on his, it can take much much more. But recently I saw some street vendors in my city selling same dankungs, only when you feel it in hand its totally different alloy, that might be dangerous.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I agree. Buy direct from dankung, but probably not the best stater slingshot.

I disagree with getting a big-box slingshot like a black widow.

There are quite a few UK manufacturers. I can recommend the flippinout slingshot's Axiom as a first slingshot (especially in Polymer).

Someone here in the UK who has time to make him a plywood beast? A Dragon or something? I shipped one last week and kinda running outta spare time to make another with Uni.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

jokso said:


> And I always wondered why magnet wont attract it


Even tho "reset" is right, this is no proof for yours to be zinc. Most of stainless steel varietys should not attract a magnet eighter.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Find a good natural from a branch. Do some cutting and sanding and in the end you will have something that shoots great for almost nothing. Also check out simpleshot.com for supplies.


----------

